
Daylight Saving Time and Artificial Time Zones - throw0101a
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fphys.2019.00944/full
======
throw0101a
There's a lot of referenced literature if you want to go through the long
read, but TL; DR:

> _In summary, the scientific literature strongly argues against the switching
> between DST and Standard Time and even more so against adopting DST
> permanently. The latter would exaggerate all the effects described above_
> beyond _the simple extension of DST from approximately 8 months /year to 12
> months/year (depending on country) since_ body clocks _are generally even
> later during winter than during the long photoperiods of summer (with DST)
> (Kantermann et al., 2007; Hadlow et al., 2014, 2018; Hashizaki et al.,
> 2018). Perennial DST increases SJL prevalence even more, as described
> above._

> _A solution to the problem is shown in Figure 2C, which contains a
> combination of obliterating DST (in favor of permanent Standard Time) and
> reassigning countries and regions to their actual sun-clock based time
> zones._

------
throw0101a
In our local news, given Sunday's upcoming change, a local PhD in
chronobiology has suggested ditching DST completely in interviews:

* [https://news.yorku.ca/2019/10/30/would-stopping-daylight-sav...](https://news.yorku.ca/2019/10/30/would-stopping-daylight-saving-time-help-your-natural-body-clock/)

* [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronobiology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chronobiology)

So year-round Standard Time (i.e., NY would always be UTC-5, LA would always
be UTC-8).

